# Mating.



## bikerchicspain (Jul 10, 2011)

Okay so i dont know where to post this in species as its mixed breeds,
Ive got Humpin Henri Humping Mini Both greacas, 

Milo a russian humping a greaca 

Alfie a greaca humping pumpkin a russian,

Milo humping pumpkin

Then Henri tries to hump Pumpkin.. 

Its a free for all..  

Then the ones that are left race to the scene to see whats going on, Its like a tortoise porn show, Got some great pics of milo humping pumkin, when my other half puts them on the pc...


----------



## missmoofi (Jul 10, 2011)

just saying 'hola' from a fellow resident in Spain


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jul 10, 2011)

missmoofi said:


> just saying 'hola' from a fellow resident in Spain


 Hola, Que tal?

where in Murcia are you? 
I was born and bred in Loughborough, leics.
I have been in spain since 1988 and now Im on the costa Blanca coast.


----------



## missmoofi (Jul 10, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> missmoofi said:
> 
> 
> > just saying 'hola' from a fellow resident in Spain
> ...



muy bien y tu ? Im in MazarrÃ³n, about 40 mins from Cartegena. Im originally from Yorkshire, been here coming up 12 yrs, which bit of Costa Blanca are you in. The torties are wild around here, see them in Cartegena too, sadly some run over by the rough land near the stadium 

not the land running them over ...I guess you know what I mean


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jul 11, 2011)

Im in Torrevieja, I lived in Almeria for 10 years and when ever we went to lorca we saw the torts wild.
When they did the new motorway from murcia through Lorca thousands of torts were killed by the heavy machinery, The torts were in hibernation at the time.


----------



## missmoofi (Jul 11, 2011)

Hiya I did wonder if you were in Torre, nice place, I have been many times and worked there for a while in the early days lol We are on Camposol which Im sure you will have heard of....anyway yes theres lots of wild torties here too, the place hasnt been populated long by humans so we are invading there home really. You would have heard about the earthquake at Lorca, we felt it at Camposol and right down in the Port of MazarrÃ³n. It was bonkers how everything shook and rattled, very sad for the residents many homes destroyed and lots of historical buildings damaged too  The local Brit charities put together a charity show to raise money and also collect food, blankets etc...
I know when they built the other motorway Cartegena to Vera, there was a delay due to the torties, wheather they stopped completely is another matter 

anyway great to meet you !!


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 11, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> missmoofi said:
> 
> 
> > just saying 'hola' from a fellow resident in Spain
> ...



WOW ITS A SMALL WORLD-I lived in Ashby De La Zouch, my dad was a DJ in Loughborough for years!-emmigrated to Canada now.Born in Derby.
The world isn't really that big is it?

Louise


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 11, 2011)

That must be interesting to see in person..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## bikerchicspain (Jul 12, 2011)

I think i should call the thread tortie porn staring HENRI The horny humpin tort.


----------

